# Arden Grange - what do you think??



## Taffyhorse (19 March 2011)

Hi All, 

Switched from Burns to Arden Grange as I believed it was better quality (and it was cheaper) food just after xmas - and it has received good reviews on here. Dog looks good on it - though did a bit porky as forgot to adjust the quantity which I have now done. Lovely shiny coat, enough energy without being hyper (he's a collie) 

Soo, I switched to Arden Grange believing I was feeding my dog a high end dry food. Now I've read the review on the dog analysis website posted in a link below and its given 3 stars out of six citing the fact its not higher is due to the protein content and the fact it includes maize and beet pulp which is acknowledged to be a controversial filler. 

Arden Grange is at the higher end of my budget, Orijen I know is good but also expensive and some people on here have reported dog still seems hungry after eating portion. 

He is also fed sardines (twice a week), eggs (once or twice a wk), veg and meat leftovers and has paddywhack or pigs ears a couple of times a week. 

So, now I'm not sure what to do - do I change food or do I stick with the arden grange??? Any thoughts or advice gratefully received.

Cheers


----------



## KarynK (19 March 2011)

If you are feeding the sardines Eggs veg and meat leftovers then I would give up the commercial diet and preferably go the raw meaty bone route, or do some research and create your own diet from fresh ingredients and leftovers, there are a lot of recipes on the internet for this.


----------



## SamanthaG (21 March 2011)

Taffyhorse said:



			Hi All, 

Switched from Burns to Arden Grange as I believed it was better quality (and it was cheaper) food just after xmas - and it has received good reviews on here. Dog looks good on it - though did a bit porky as forgot to adjust the quantity which I have now done. Lovely shiny coat, enough energy without being hyper (he's a collie) 

Soo, I switched to Arden Grange believing I was feeding my dog a high end dry food. Now I've read the review on the dog analysis website posted in a link below and its given 3 stars out of six citing the fact its not higher is due to the protein content and the fact it includes maize and beet pulp which is acknowledged to be a controversial filler. 

Arden Grange is at the higher end of my budget, Orijen I know is good but also expensive and some people on here have reported dog still seems hungry after eating portion. 

He is also fed sardines (twice a week), eggs (once or twice a wk), veg and meat leftovers and has paddywhack or pigs ears a couple of times a week. 

So, now I'm not sure what to do - do I change food or do I stick with the arden grange??? Any thoughts or advice gratefully received.

Cheers 

Click to expand...

Dont forget in the Uk we have less choice of foods than places like the US. Uk it is a top food, Us there are better, but that said US foods can be a lot higher protein and the US also seem to have more joint related problems in young dogs, high protein the cause?? maybe its been talked about a lot on dog forums. 

Arden Grange is natural with good quality and high amounts of meat. Burns is low meat and high carbs which a lot of dogs struggle to keep condition on esp the larger breeds. 

Just remember Meat (real meat not derivaties) must be the first ingredient, and no colorants by products or additives.


----------



## gemstone (21 March 2011)

I think the proof of the pudding is in the eating! If he is happy and looking healthy on this, then it seems to suit him. What suits one dog may not suit another so I wouldn't worry about one or two less than glowing reviews. I would really not advise making up your own diet, especially using recipes on the internet. It is a very specialised area, making up diets for dogs, expensive, time-consuming and very difficult to ensure they're balanced. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2011)

Arden Grange would be my preference for dry food.

But no one food is going to suit every single dog on the planet, raw included


----------



## soloabe (21 March 2011)

gemstone said:



			It is a very specialised area, making up diets for dogs, expensive, time-consuming and very difficult to ensure they're balanced. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!
		
Click to expand...

Untrue


----------



## gemstone (21 March 2011)

katielou said:



			Untrue
		
Click to expand...

This is just my opinion for the majority of dog owners, not saying that there aren't any who are capable of doing this 
I have it on good authority (a senior clinical nutritionist at a veterinary referral hospital) that around 75% of homemade diets are unbalanced. I personally wouldn't feed my dog a homemade diet unless it was a last resort, and she needed a specialist diet but didn't like any of the ready made, prescription pet foods. But some people have the knowledge and time to do this, and make it balanced, and their dogs like it and that's great, but I don't think it's something to be recommended to everyone, especially suggesting a recipe on the internet. No one recipe can suit every dog. 
Again, just my personal opinion!


----------



## NeverSayNever (21 March 2011)

until i switched to arden grange a couple of years ago my dogs all had to be on different foods (inc one on raw)  i did a lot of research at the time and spoke to a few feed reps and nutritional advisors and made the decision to go with arden grange. All my dogs look fab on it and its fab to finally have them all on the same food, and everyone is 'solid'  I know there are other really good foods out there now as well but tbh as someone else said, the proof of the pudding is in the eating and all my lot are thriving


----------



## Taffyhorse (25 March 2011)

Thanks All - that has put my mind at rest. He does look incredibly well on it. 

The only downside being that his farts are now noxious enough to clear the room but his poo's are fine and as I say he looks a million dollars.


----------



## soloabe (25 March 2011)

You may try giving him a spoonful of canned pumpkin everyday to help with the gas.


----------



## Taffyhorse (25 March 2011)

Thanks KatieLou - I'm not sure how easy canned Pumpkin is to find here but I get plenty of pumpkin and squash in my vegbox so I guess I could throw in a couple of cooked chunks to his food.


----------



## soloabe (25 March 2011)

Its pretty easy to get i used to add it to my dogs food and my mum still does. Its usually in the cake supply section.


----------

